# Outerbanks Camping



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Happy winter to all. 10 weeks and counting to our first camping trip of the season! DH and I are looking for a campgound on the ocean in the Outerbanks in July. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

If being on the ocean is priority and you'd also like activities for kids I would suggest Hatteras KOA or Camp Hatteras. They are right next to each other and offer comparable amenities and activities for about the same fees, KOA being slightly more. I haven't been to Camp Hatteras before but have several friends and have met many who have and they liked it alot. We have stayed at the Hatteras KOA and its very nice with plenty to do inside the cg and nearby to. Either cg would be nice. If you have a KOA card you might be better off there. Camp Hatteras is a Coast 2 Coast cg so if you are a C2C member you could camp all week for the price of a night or two.
Hatteras KOA
Camp Hatteras

If your looking for something a little more secluded there is Frisco Woods a bit further south. This cg is on the sound though.
Frisco Woods

Just a note, its always windy there so make sure you bring your awning tie downs.









I hope this helps some let me know if I can be of any more help.

Brad


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We've stayed at camp hatteras a couple of times. The sites aren't right on the beach but you can hear it and the water is a short walk over the dunes. Definitely bring your tie downs, in fact you can have mine if you can find them, I left them there







.

They also have sites across the road on the sound side, some of those are right on the water and you can see the sunset.

We were there the end of July and it was very hot, very humid and very windy but we had a great time, the outer banks are beautiful. Camp hatteras is pretty far south on the island and is quite a ways out to sea, the mainland is beyond the horizon, so be mindful of the wind and keep one eye on the weather. Thunderstorms can come across the sound and hit very suddenly. Several people lost their awnings and one had their awning go thru a window of their trailer. We learned pretty quickly to not put out too many camping nick nacks and put the awning up when we went out.

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We have been to the Outerbanks several times - but not camping. We have stayed in Corrolla and it was beautiful; however, I don't think there is any camping on the north end. If you decide on either campground, you will be further south on the island and closer to a town called Ocracoke. If you get the chance - take the ferry - and visit this town. The ferry ride alone will be great experience for the family!

If you decide to venture to the north end of the island - you can actually drive on the beach.....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

mikenkristipa said:


> Happy winter to all. 10 weeks and counting to our first camping trip of the season! DH and I are looking for a campgound on the ocean in the Outerbanks in July. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


I believe there a lot more choices if you head a little further south to SC and GA......or stay North and hit MD/Va southern shores.......

Hatteras is beautiful....never camped there.................but I might have to try it







................we have done many Family Trips & Many Guys Fishing weekends.....................and i love it every time i am there!!


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

We had a great trip to the Outerbanks with our 4 kids and stayed at Camp Hatteras--a little pricey but we had a gorgeous view on the sound side and we weren't packed in. The kids liked the indoor and outdoor pools and their favourite memory was having open fires on the beach. They burned their Math notes in the campfire. Ocean swimming was fun in the huge waves and they had special activities for the kids (castle building, crafts in the clubhouse)
Day trips to the Cape Hatteras lighthouse (climb the 257 steps to the top), Jockey's Ridge (the tallest natural dune in the eastern US)--lots and lots of sand to climb through, The Wright Brothers museum--very interesting and we took the free 40 minute ferry to Okrakoke (quaint little town--great for bike riding through) and lots of Blackbeard lore. We tried unsuccessfully to drive our truck on the beach (had so wanted to see the wild horses in Corolla).
If you have any questions, PM me. Enjoy your trip and planning is half the fun!!


----------



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

We stayed at Camp Hattaras 2 years ago in June, it was breezy so tie downs are a must or roll the awning up when you leave. We were in a site that backed up to the dunes, just a short walk over to the ocean. Our boys loved it swimming in the ocean, body surfing & just playing on the beach. The only negative was no fires allowed in the CG, you could have a fire on the beach though. The sites were without shade, so it got plenty warm in no time!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Excursions R Us said:


> We had a great trip to the Outerbanks with our 4 kids and stayed at Camp Hatteras--a little pricey but we had a gorgeous view on the sound side and we weren't packed in. The kids liked the indoor and outdoor pools and their favourite memory was having open fires on the beach. They burned their Math notes in the campfire Ocean swimming was fun in the huge waves and they had special activities for the kids (castle building, crafts in the clubhouse)
> Day trips to the Cape Hatteras lighthouse (climb the 257 steps to the top), Jockey's Ridge (the tallest natural dune in the eastern US)--lots and lots of sand to climb through, The Wright Brothers museum--very interesting and we took the free 40 minute ferry to Okrakoke (quaint little town--great for bike riding through) and lots of Blackbeard lore. *We tried unsuccessfully to drive our truck on the beach (had so wanted to see the wild horses in Corolla).
> *If you have any questions, PM me. Enjoy your trip and planning is half the fun!!










We actually got stuck! Forgot to leave some air out of the tires. We drove about 15 feet, stopped for some reason, and that was it - we ended up having to get pulled out....


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Thank You for the input - we are considering the KOA or Camp Hatteras. We really want to get a site on the ocean. We are not opposed to going to another beach as long as we can get a site next to the ocean. So any other suggestions up and down the eastern seaboard would be great. Don't really want to go as far as Georgia or Florida though.

We also considered somewhere in Michigan on the Lakes. This is the first time we have more than a few days to work with so we don't mind going a little further than our usual PA radius. But it has to be Jack Russell friendly.

Thanks for the input, everyone on this site is so nice about sharing their experiences.

Mike


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

mikenkristipa said:


> Thank You for the input - we are considering the KOA or Camp Hatteras. We really want to get a site on the ocean. We are not opposed to going to another beach as long as we can get a site next to the ocean. So any other suggestions up and down the eastern seaboard would be great. Don't really want to go as far as Georgia or Florida though.
> 
> We also considered somewhere in Michigan on the Lakes. This is the first time we have more than a few days to work with so we don't mind going a little further than our usual PA radius. But it has to be Jack Russell friendly.
> 
> ...


We are working on a West Michigan rally. Check out the "Michigan Rallies" in the forum and please add some input if interested.
Thanks


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

mikenkristipa said:


> But it has to be Jack Russell friendly.


I can say for sure that the KOA is very pet friendly. You get weird looks if you don't have a dog or two.









There really aren't any sites on the ocean because everything is protected by dunes, but the ocean is literally just on the other side of the dunes.
You'll love the Outer Banks. Like Rick said you'll definitely want to see Ocracoke Island, we've been camping there for years and there's nothing like it.

Brad


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

I gathered that the campgrounds would be protected by the dunes - but something about the ocean being right there is attractive to us. I think that we will most definitly go to the OBX.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

mikenkristipa said:


> I gathered that the campgrounds would be protected by the dunes - but something about the ocean being right there is attractive to us. I think that we will most definitly go to the OBX.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike


Mike, I found these pictures of ours from Hatteras KOA, thought I'd pass them along for perspective.
This is from the landing at the top of the dunes.








This is from the same spot, about a 180 deg turn









Hope you guys have a good time. I wish we were going then, we'll have to wait until mid April or early May.

Brad


----------



## BlueSky (Aug 26, 2006)

We read good things about Ocean Waves and sent in a reservation request for this summer. Anyone stayed there or heard anything about them?
http://oceanwavescampground.com/


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I've never stayed there but I have heard of this place.

Hatteras Sands Resort

Mike


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

BlueSky said:


> We read good things about Ocean Waves and sent in a reservation request for this summer. Anyone stayed there or heard anything about them?
> http://oceanwavescampground.com/


I think this place looks good too, anyone ever stayed there? Someone has recommended KOA or camp hatteras but does anyone know if there is a "beach" area on the sound side of either one of these camp grounds for the little ones?

Thanks,


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Wish I could go, too! I love going to the beach. Something about the sand and surf and sea oats and palm trees and pastel colors and seafood and breeze and salt spray and........well, you get the idea.

Have a great trip.

Mark


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

bradnjess said:


> I gathered that the campgrounds would be protected by the dunes - but something about the ocean being right there is attractive to us. I think that we will most definitly go to the OBX.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike


Mike, I found these pictures of ours from Hatteras KOA, thought I'd pass them along for perspective.
This is from the landing at the top of the dunes.








This is from the same spot, about a 180 deg turn









Hope you guys have a good time. I wish we were going then, we'll have to wait until mid April or early May.

Brad
[/quote]

we just went this past summer. We actually stayed where that green pop up camper is at the end of the walk in the first pic. Awesome. Cant get any closer to the ocean. Staff was very freindly and that site has a picnic pavilion of its own.

Must go to Ocracoke Island and eat at Howards Pub. Some of the best seafood I have ever had. Oh my mouth is watering thinking about it.

BEWARE OF PEAR CACTUS. STAY ON THE PATHS AND WEAR SHOES. You will see what I mean when you get there, they are all over the OB.

KOA memebership saved us about $65.

Let me know if you have any other questions if I can be of any further help.

Jim


----------



## VA_Joe (Aug 2, 2005)

Camp Hatteras has become an annual highlight for the family - 2009 will be our 5th year.

A little pricey but highly recommended.

Joe


----------



## BlueSky (Aug 26, 2006)

VA_Joe said:


> Camp Hatteras has become an annual highlight for the family - 2009 will be our 5th year.
> 
> A little pricey but highly recommended.
> 
> Joe


Ya, thats why we chose Ocean Waves. Boy I hope they have a great beach for the little ones b/c we will have 2 with us!!
For seven nights in FHU at Ocean Waves will run us about $208...Camp Hatteras would be WELL over $550.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

I wanna go. This a longer haul than we would usually go -- but for a week it might be worth it. Ocean Waves CG looks like a nice alternative.

C-


----------



## Water Witch (Jun 8, 2009)

OK, I am somewhat an expert on this topic, as I am a Dare County LOCAL/NATIVE. I just got back from 3 days
in Rodanthe. I go every other weekend from June thru the end of September. I live in KDH about 1 1/2 blocks 
from the ocean, and some people find it hard to understand why I go 45 minutes south to camp at another beach!
There are loads on campgrounds on Hatteras Island as campgrounds are not a permitted use on the Northern Outer Banks (with the exception of 3 older ones that are "grandfathered"). It depends on your budget and how many amenities you want. All I need is the beach and the ocean and a good price.

My two favorites are Ocean Waves (around $32 per night with water, sewer, electric; cable tv $2 extra - 252-987-2556 and North Beach Campground (around $30 per night with water, sewer, electric - cable n/a 252-987-2378

Now for the reviews:

Ocean Waves - Beautiful campground; green grass sites (no awning mats allowed) No campfires in camp. Small pool and small playground. Nicest bathhouses on the island. Usually a campground cookout on Friday evenings (covered dish). No permanent sites. The entire campground is oceanside. Extra large sites, too.

North Beach - located about 1/4 mile from Ocean Waves. This is where I usually go. I call it my "getto campground" because the vast majority of the permanent sites have some LTD (less than deluxe) campers. The next good hurricane should take care of them. There are a limited number of ocean front sites (about 5) and several campsites a little farther from the ocean. The oceanfront sites are OCEAN FRONT - you can stand up out of your beach chair on the beach and check on your camper. We are talking ocean views and ocean breezes. The ocean front sites are pull through - an added plus. It's smaller than most of the others, which I like.

I have stayed at Camp Hatteras and Cape Hatteras KOA. Located side-by-side and full of amenities. Also at least double the price of Ocean Waves and North Beach. I can stay 3 nights at North Beach for the same $$$ as 1 night at Camp Hatteras. Both of these are larger campgrounds - Camp Hatteras is HUGE.

The other campgrounds (I have at least driven through all of them) are:

Cape Woods 252-995-5850 (in the woods; buggy)
Frisco Woods 252-995-5208 (in the woods, buggy; meadering roads, access tight, campsites small, kinda scary - vaguely reminds me of the movie "Deliverance"; I got lost; on the soundside 
Hatteras Sands 252-986-2422
Island Hide-A-Way 252-995-6628
Rodanthe Watersports & Shoreline Campgrouond 252-987-1431
St Clair Landing & Family Campground 252-987-2850
Sands of Time 252-995-5596

There are a couple of new ones (don't amount to much) that aren't in the phone book & I have forgotten their names.

Will be going back for the 4th, so I will try to get some pictures of some of these campgrounds and post 'em. Anyone has any questions, I will be glad to try to help.

Forgive me if this post is broken up or posted more than once; I get clidk-happy sometimes.

Evelyn


----------

